# ***OFFICIAL*** Diego Sanchez vs. Jake Ellenberger Pre/Post fight discussion



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

This is going to be helluva fight, definite potential for FOTN, it goes like this Points victory for Sanchez or Ellenberger wins via KO. I cant wait for this fight.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ellenberger should be able to handle Sanchez, but beating Diego Sanchez is never an easy task for any man. This is Jake's chance to catapult into contendership, can't wait!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Want Diego to win, think Ellenberger will win.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Ellenberger should be able to handle Sanchez, but beating Diego Sanchez is never an easy task for any man. This is Jake's chance to catapult into contendership, can't wait!


So stopping Jake Shields a guy whose actually fought for the UFC Title and been the Champ in Strikeforce and EliteXC isn't enough to vault yourself into title contention but beating Diego Sanchez who has never done anything relevant is?

Weird logic but I guess if that's what you believe so be it, as for the fight Ellenberger is going to leave Sanchez sleeping on the mat after a brutal series of punches.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

What an unbelievably fun fight.

I think Jake will win but Diego can impress sometimes.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think Sanchez can take too many of Ellenberger's punches.

Yes...he has great chin and heart, he's been hurt and came back in his last fights.....but none of the fighters he's faced in his last fights hit as hard as Ellenberger does.

They don't call him The Juggernaut for nothing. He is one of the most powerful punchers at WW.

Diego ain't gonna won the wrestling part in this fight.

I believe his only chance is to somehow make it a scrap, in which to avoid Jake's punches and knees, avoid the TDs and hope Ellenberger gasses.

Won't happen though...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a Diego fan at all, quite the opposite, but people, and oddsmakers are overlooking him.

Diego by 29-28


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

im hoping this is a 3 round war but my gut tells me diego goes to sleep early. either way should be a cracker of a fight


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> So stopping Jake Shields a guy whose actually fought for the UFC Title and been the Champ in Strikeforce and EliteXC isn't enough to vault yourself into title contention but beating Diego Sanchez who has never done anything relevant is?
> 
> Weird logic but I guess if that's what you believe so be it, as for the fight Ellenberger is going to leave Sanchez sleeping on the mat after a brutal series of punches.


Jake shields hasn't been impressive in any of his UFC fights, and fights in a division where even Dan hardy gets a title shot. what he did with the companies no one ever watched isn't important. some people would suggest he should be 0-3 in the big leagues

Sanchez had a title shot in the lightweight division when it wasn't as weak of a division, has beat Nick Diaz and kenny florian, has racked up 11 more UFC wins (than shields), and has only lost to top competition. he also won an important season of the ultimate fighter, and has been in multiple "fight of the night" bouts. 

so yeah, Sanchez has a better reputation in the company and to the fans. once Ellenberger destroys Sanchez, he'll move up much quicker.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This is a hard fight for Diego, I'm hoping he can win but Ellenberger is a bad match up for him. He's a guy with good take down defense, he has a significant strength advantage, and he has a lot of punching power at 170. Although we have to remember, Ellenberger has knocked out a few guys in the UFC, but he hasn't knocked out every guy he has faced, so let's not follow the hype until the point where we imply that anybody who takes Ellenbergers punches is going to sleep. Can he knock Diego out? Probably, Jake has the ability to knock out any welterweight in the UFC, but that doesn't mean he will. Diego has a great chin and just doesn't stop coming so if Jake hurts him, he can't give him a chance to recover because Diego is good at that.

Diego seems to have a lot of disadvantages in this fight, but the one advantage he does have is his conditioning. Jake has been known to get tired, while Diego is relentless and can keep up a strong pace all three rounds. He needs to try his best to avoid Jake's power early and bring this fight into the deeper rounds where his chances of winning will improve each second. He just needs to hope that Jake has neglected his cardio training and will get tired as the fight progresses.

It's too bad that Diego can't seem to improve his wrestling. If he can secure top position, he has solid ground and pound, although the problem is, any guy who knows how to defend a take down, can stuff Diego's almost every time, and when they fail too, he is usually unable to secure position and they get back to their feet anyway.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sanchez is a mad fighter, tough and never stops, but is he clever enough and skilled enough to avoid Jake's power and outpoint him?

I don't think so.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome fight. I see Ellenberger's power been way to much for Diego. The dude has a chin, but Ellenberger hit's hard, and I see it ending in a KO in the last round. Should be a war though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Ellenberger wins. But he is more than a 3 to 1 favorite on the betting books. I think that is a little much. Sanchez has the tools to make this into a longer grinding fight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What if fists who can put out anybody meet the chin that no fist can put away meet. Weird to think of it like that but i'm excited. Go Diego!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think Ellenberger wins. But he is more than a 3 to 1 favorite on the betting books. I think that is a little much. Sanchez has the tools to make this into a longer grinding fight.


The Penn, Hathaway and Kampmann fights are still fresh even though they werent recent. The Paulo fight looked good but not so good.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

its not like diego has never been rocked, with good follow up ellenberger can definitely put him away.. this is great standup + serious power vs. ok standup and decent power..

honestly if diego had a good power double i would put money on him, but he doesnt so he is gonna have to be crafty and get it to the ground and grind this shit out.. he actually has a better chance in this fight if ellenberger does get a takedown because if he manages to keep it standing he will get outpointed and probably TKO'd 

i honestly believe BJ can put just as much power behind his punches as jake and he couldnt one hitter quitter sanchez..

if the dream pulls it off ill be very happy, i think sanchez would have better luck vs. GSP than ellenberger.. GSP deals with guys like ellenberger all day long no prob


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm expecting Ellenberger to finish Sanchez in impressive fashion, likely in the first round. He's just too big and strong and hits to hard. Sanchez is his last two fights has looked as good as ever and hes tough as nails and takes a good shot, but Ellenberger is a destroyer. IMO Ellenberger has the best chance to beat GSP. This fight will prove whether the hype is for real and I think it is, he may be the next big thing.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

limba said:


> I don't think Sanchez can take too many of Ellenberger's punches.
> 
> Yes...he has great chin and heart, he's been hurt and came back in his last fights.....but none of the fighters he's faced in his last fights hit as hard as Ellenberger does.
> 
> ...



This is what i'm thinking too...

I've never once doubted Diego's heart, because the guy is a lion. That being said, I don't think he can take too much of what Jake can throw. He has just absolute brutal power for a WW and will be relentless.

I think Jake takes this via TKO.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This is a hard fight for Diego and really the only way I see him winning is by setting a very fast pace and avoiding those big punches. If he can't wear Ellenberger down then those big punches will be risky the whole fight long. 

I think Jake gets this via TKO.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I have one question. Hypothetically, if Diego wins due to Ellenberger gassing, are people still going to say "Diego is still overrated, he only won because Jake gassed. He was getting tooled on before that.", because to be fair, you could make the same case against Edgar for how he beat Maynard.

Conditioning is apart of the game, and there is no excuse for gassing in a three round fight when you are a top 10 fighter in a top organization. You need to train like a champion. I'm not saying this will happen, but I can see a lot of people discrediting Diego if he were to win that way.

That being said, that's the only way I see Diego winning to be honest. He's one of my favorite fighters, but this is just such a hard match up for him. I hope he can prove otherwise.


----------



## mmafighta529 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Sanchez vs. Ellenberger*

Soooooo, I know these two guys fight tomorrow night and i was curious who you guys think is going to win the fight. I got my money on Ellenberger. I think Sanchez is gonna get his ass beat!:hug:​
Comment below with your pick!​


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Is this going to be 3rds or 5rds?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Ellenberger is going to blast a hole through Diego's head in round 1


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Is this going to be 3rds or 5rds?


I hope it's 5 because if Diego can avoid being knocked out, a 5 round fight would benefit him a lot in my opinion.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I haven't gotten the round thing yet. I thought only PPV main events were 5 rounders but Davis-Evans was a 5 rounder as well. :dunno:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I haven't gotten the round thing yet. I thought only PPV main events were 5 rounders but Davis-Evans was a 5 rounder as well. :dunno:


It was contenders' fight, that's probably it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a walkout song I've never heard before.

**** Jake Ellenberger.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally the main event!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Just slept like an hour and Im ready.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

What is this, his Kimo impersonation? 

Wtf.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL...I love to hate Diego so much.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If Ellenberger is a vampire he might be in trouble here.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Diego is the weirdest dude. Had me rolling. Comes out looking like the devil but with a cross in his hand. I wonder what he thinks in his mind sometimes. 

Ellenberger by TKO.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vampire's are going down?


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> If Ellenberger is a vampire he might be in trouble here.


lol.

K-Flo just read your shit and ripped you off without giving you reps!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That face! Hahaha


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Never seen such a mean face by a guy willing to touch gloves haha.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jake is going to tire out. Took that round, though.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful round. Who took it? Diego imo, stuffing 2 takedowns.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

As Diego said, It's a war out there. YES!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Beautiful round. Who took it? Diego imo, stuffing 2 takedowns.


I had Jake winning it, dropped Diego, landed a few knees and a nasty right as the round ended.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Not much of a comment yet, but this fight is ******* awesome so far.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

This crowd is hottt! Come on Sanchez!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Jake won the first round but round 2 is super close to call.

EDIT: Until that TD for Jake


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Diego needs to finish this in the third in order to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh damn, not a great round for Diego.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I hate Ellenberger now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I want Diego to knock Jake out something fierce, but this one's going to a UD for Ellenberger. 

Which is good, I suppose... I want this douche to be schooled by GSP some day.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Pretty much all Jake, Diego needs a miracle. He can't hang on the feet, he gets countered harder every time, and got taken down for some rough gnp, not looking good.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Diego has nothing to win this fight- UD for Jake easily.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Come on, Diego!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Probably a UD but Ellenberger is slowing down this round


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

After hearing the story about how Diego blew all his money fostering a kid who wasn't his (because some bitch lied) I really want Diego to win.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ellenberger getting womped!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome fight. Ellenberger takes it, but **** anyone who says Diego had 'nothing for him'.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This NEEDS to be 5 round!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap spoke too soon Diego is a freaking warrior and taking it to Jake- but not enough. 29-28 Jake


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow what a round by Diego. 

I had it 29-28 Ellenberger, but damn what a 3rd round.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually a close fight. God I wish it would be 5 rounds.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

One more round


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Mannn, I have a feeling that if this was 5 rounds Diego would win.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

As soon as I doubt Diego he lays a complete beatdown on Jake, haha. Both held nothing back, I love it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What a fight! Thanks Diego and Jake. :fight02:


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW .. wonder if any judges scored that a 2 point round?

good fight, too bad it wasn't 5 rounds.


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Rauno said:


> This NEEDS to be 5 round!



So So true, great fight


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Harness said:


> Mannn, I have a feeling that if this was 5 rounds Diego would win.


I'm pretty sure you would be right. KenFlo kept saying Diego was gased, but he really wasn't, if anyone was gassed it was Jake.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ellenberger really needs to learn how to defend off his back. That was pathetic... Should still get the win but I was hoping he would look a lot better tonight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Man i ******* love diego sanchez, he is the definition of true heart and spirit, no one can stop than mans will power. definitely one of my fave fighters of all time.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn, what a fight! Diego always brings it and jake is a ******* tank! Why wasn't this a five rounder? Damn it!


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUKKKK!

5 Rounds!

That needed to be 5 rounds. Ellenberger almost lost last second again but pulled it out he looked like there was no way he was going down.

Diego put his ballz to the wall last sec should have done it earlier.

And now is it clear why people have turned on Condit and feel he went out like a b!tch. Did it look like those guys had no skills? There are many different game plans but thats how you go in there and fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Gotta give respect to Diego he really poured it on in the 3rd and it was impressive.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diaz and Condit would school Ellenberger. He still sucks on the ground and his striking isn't all it's hyped up to be at all.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Diego......

Just be silent. Say nothing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, **** Omaha. Diego goes there and puts on a war for you, thanks god and you boo him?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Diego "Tito" Sanchez


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I don't think Diego was trying to make excuses. I think he was just trying to give his props to God. Which gets tiresome as shit, but still... the crowd was wrong to boo.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

rygu said:


> Oh Diego......
> 
> Just be silent. Say nothing.


Yup he had the crowd and then....yeah...:thumbsdown:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Ellenberger is awesome, he is a beast wow.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i was surprised diego didnt pressure him like that earlier in the fight.. especially after eating a few hard shots, he learned that he could take em but was scared until then end when he had to go for broke...

diego as he showed can walk through 9/10 of jakes punches, he needed to pour it on like that in the second, im sure he could have secured a choke if he was a little more fresh or at least had a little more time..

i can see him taking a rematch pretty soundly


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

They didn't really boo his dumb religious reference, they booed when he started bitching about his ankle problem.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

A bit surprised Ellenberger faded (gassed) like that.
Maybe knocking people left and right in the first rd isn't that good and when it comes to going the distance, the body doesn't react too well, no matter how much training you put in. It happened to him against Condit also.

As far a Diego goes: respect to him. Guy is a warrior and a lunatic...but his fight are always exciting.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn theses announcers are idiots.

Ellenberger fades in the 3rd he better get his cardio together.

Diego should have used his ground game earlier.

Condit was getting smashed by Jake in the first fight dont know how someone can say he wouldnt do well against Condit...it already happened.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

limba said:


> A bit surprised Ellenberger faded (gassed) like that.
> Maybe knocking people left and right in the first rd isn't that good and when it comes to going the distance, the body doesn't react too well, no matter how much training you put in. It happened to him against Condit also.
> 
> As far a Diego goes: respect to him. Guy is a warrior and a lunatic...but his fight are always exciting.


 I seen the same thing. Ellenberger is good but his gas tank emptied pretty quick in the end. Got to hand it to Sanchez...a bit strange but the guy has heart. WOW.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Ellenberger has always had a sub-par gas tank. He has a good shot, good power and decent striking. He's lacking in the conditioning department and his ground game is still weak.

He's not really great in any particular area and I can't ever see him coming close to winning the belt.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

condit and jake have both improved, but condit is on another level now... jake will get destroyed on the ground, and condits striking is so good now that jake will never land that bomb like he did before..

plus jake will gas, i can see a competitive first round for jake at best.. then utter destruction will follow]

if diego pressured jake like he did, but in the second round, jake would have gassed even earlier and the whole result would have been much different.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> condit and jake have both improved, but condit is on another level now... jake will get destroyed on the ground, and condits striking is so good now that jake will never land that bomb like he did before..
> 
> plus jake will gas, i can see a competitive first round for jake at best.. then utter destruction will follow


Agreed. I see Condit outclassing Ellenberger both on the feet and the ground.


----------



## nmlongbow (Jul 8, 2011)

That was a good decision by the judges but Ellenberger is lucky that wasn't a 5 rounder.

Diego was doing everything he could to finish in the third and Ellenberger was doing everything he could to survive. Sanchez really should be at 155, he's giving up too much size to most WW's.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Agreed. I see Condit outclassing Ellenberger both on the feet and the ground.


I trend to disagree in a way.

The way I see it, Ellenberger is maybe the most dangerous guy in the division.....for the first 2 rds.

In those first 10 minutes he is fresh, very strong, fast, has good movement...all that sit. Plus, he is really really hard to take down ---> bring outgrappled ---> getting tired.

His problems start from the 3rd round on.

Maybe his body isn't used to "fighting mode" for more than 10 minutes and starts shutting down if pressured hard.

But, he is still very dangerous for anyone in the division.
And that's why I believe a rematch with Condit, scheduled for 5 rds would be very interesting.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't say Ellenberger didn't fight well cause he showed some nice technical striking skills not just slugging. But I think if he put it on Sanchez more in the first and second round he would've got the KO. Gotta give it to Sanchez best chin possibly in MMA history those two huge punches he took in the first round I believe would've most likely knocked out any fighter in the division. 

Ellenberger is a force I think he has the best chance of beating GSP simply because of his strength and ability to knock people out. He needs to loosen up a bit in the ring and stop being so tense I believe thats why he gets so tired. I'd really like to see a rematch between him and Condit this summer. I'd say Ellenberger has a good chance to catch Condit and knock him out in the first three rounds. If he isn't able to do that I think Condit will win the fight.

Great fight overall though to cap a great show.


----------



## 4mertroll (Jan 27, 2012)

i have to disagree with your ass. jake has the tools but not sure he has the skills yet other than great take downs. i'm not sure where he trains but maybe he needs a better camp? you mentioned his technical striking on display tonight but what i saw was him putting his head down a lot and just swinging with it down. i hope he doesn't end up a waste of excellent physical tools due to not being trained properly and not putting the cardio work in.




rebonecrusher said:


> Can't say Ellenberger didn't fight well cause he showed some nice technical striking skills not just slugging. But I think if he put it on Sanchez more in the first and second round he would've got the KO. Gotta give it to Sanchez best chin possibly in MMA history those two huge punches he took in the first round I believe would've most likely knocked out any fighter in the division.
> 
> Ellenberger is a force I think he has the best chance of beating GSP simply because of his strength and ability to knock people out. He needs to loosen up a bit in the ring and stop being so tense I believe thats why he gets so tired. I'd really like to see a rematch between him and Condit this summer. I'd say Ellenberger has a good chance to catch Condit and knock him out in the first three rounds. If he isn't able to do that I think Condit will win the fight.
> 
> Great fight overall though to cap a great show.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

rebonecrusher said:


> Ellenberger is a force I think he has the best chance of beating GSP simply because of his strength and ability to knock people out. He needs to loosen up a bit in the ring and stop being so tense I believe thats why he gets so tired. I'd really like to see a rematch between him and Condit this summer. I'd say Ellenberger has a good chance to catch Condit and knock him out in the first three rounds. If he isn't able to do that I think Condit will win the fight.


He is a beast, that's for sure. I just don't see him neutralizing Gsp's wrestling like Koscheck and Shields did to keep it standing at his own will. If he can however, he does have the best chance to KO Gsp out of all the people that weren't manhandled by Gsp's wrestling.


----------



## 4mertroll (Jan 27, 2012)

box said:


> He is a beast, that's for sure. I just don't see him neutralizing Gsp's wrestling like Koscheck and Shields did to keep it standing at his own will. If he can however, he does have the best chance to KO Gsp out of all the people that weren't manhandled by Gsp's wrestling.


he won't be neautralizing anyone's wrestling, especially gsp's, if he screws up by losing position again like he did at 1:20 (?) round 3. also, he needs to come up with a submission game.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sanchez looks like he isn't really going any further than where he's at now; doesn't seem to be evolving enough. I don't think he'll earn a title shot any time soon. And the only reason he had that flurry in the last min was because Ellenberger slipped. (looked like he may have stepped in some fresh blood when they were getting up; he was kind of on Diego's back - would have to re-watch tho) Ellenberger looked pretty decent on the feet, but not quite as good (dangerous) as I hoped. I'm not sure what to think of him right now.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Sanchez will never be top of the WW division, which is a shame for fans of his like myself. However, If he stays at WW he will give a lot of problems to a lot of mid level guys. 

Ive literally just finished watching the fight and If Ellenberger ever has dreams of fighting for the belt he better get a ground game and a gas tank because he would lose decisions to most of the top 5 WWs.

P.S, anybody who though Sanchez was going to get finished in this fight, LOL @ you :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if Diego would consider dropping down to 155 again. He was in a much better shape back then and 155 lbs division isn't ruled by wrestlers with great power, like WW.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

This fight really played with my mind. I am a huge fan of Ellenberger even if he costed me money against Shields. Believe he is excellent at stand up and very good at TD (not at the level of GSP or Kos or Fitch). The problem is that he looked lost at the ground. And I don't mean only at the bottom, also at top he was giving his arms. Ofc he has short arms and much power so it's difficult for someone to submit him, but as far as technique, I think he must work MUCH if he wants to be a star. I want to see him against another top fighter in the division before a title shot.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

box said:


> He is a beast, that's for sure. I just don't see him neutralizing Gsp's wrestling like Koscheck and Shields did to keep it standing at his own will. If he can however, he does have the best chance to KO Gsp out of all the people that weren't manhandled by Gsp's wrestling.


I agree my money would be on GSP but I don't see Condit or even Diaz's jits neutralizing GSP's wrestling and I'd even go as far to say GSP would possibly out strike all three of these guys. I think the only way GSP is getting beat is if he gets knocked out and Ellenberger's the only guy I can see doing this with some big knee's or big punches.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

box said:


> He is a beast, that's for sure. I just don't see him neutralizing Gsp's wrestling like Koscheck and Shields did to keep it standing at his own will. If he can however, he does have the best chance to KO Gsp out of all the people that weren't manhandled by Gsp's wrestling.


Let's not get it twisted, B. GSP kept those fights standing, not his opponents.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> I trend to disagree in a way.
> 
> The way I see it, Ellenberger is maybe the most dangerous guy in the division.....for the first 2 rds.
> 
> ...


In the first Condit fight he was gassed badly in just the second round. Condit pretty much had his way with Jake in both rounds two and three.

I think Ellenberger's striking is the most over rated asset of his game. He has good power, so he's always a danger, but he really isn't all that technical. John Howard was actually out classing Jake on the feet and even Rocha (an unknown fighter) was getting the better of quite a few exchanges. I also think Rocha should have been awarded the victory in that fight.

I think people got too excited over the Shields win without taking into consideration the circumstances of the fight. Now I don't know about Shields personally, but if my Dad were to pass away a couple of weeks before one of the biggest fights in my life, I would not be able to focus mentally. I'd be a mental and emotional wreck, I have no idea how Shields was able to focus himself on the fight after his Father had passed away. I personally don't think he was close to being mentally prepared for that fight.

I just see Ellenberger as another WW wrestle-boxer. Strong take downs and good power in his hands, but that's really all he has to offer.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

AT age 26 Ellenberger KOd Jake Sheilds, beat Diego Sanchez, and lost a very close split decision to Carlos Condit. Thats not shabby at all. 

He has some cardio issues to figure out but he is solidly developing his game and he and Rory McDonald are the future of that division.

Would love to see Ellenberger fight Koschek and see him KTFO Koschek.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> In the first Condit fight he was gassed badly in just the second round. Condit pretty much had his way with Jake in both rounds two and three.


To be fair, Ellenberger took that fight on less than 10 days notice. No proper training camp, no proper weight cut. And it affected his cardio even worse than in this fight.



Mckeever said:


> I think Ellenberger's striking is the most over rated asset of his game. He has good power, so he's always a danger, but he really isn't all that technical. John Howard was actually out classing Jake on the feet and even Rocha (an unknown fighter) was getting the better of quite a few exchanges. I also think Rocha should have been awarded the victory in that fight.
> 
> I think people got too excited over the Shields win without taking into consideration the circumstances of the fight. Now I don't know about Shields personally, but if my Dad were to pass away a couple of weeks before one of the biggest fights in my life, I would not be able to focus mentally. I'd be a mental and emotional wreck, I have no idea how Shields was able to focus himself on the fight after his Father had passed away. I personally don't think he was close to being mentally prepared for that fight.
> 
> I just see Ellenberger as another WW wrestle-boxer. Strong take downs and good power in his hands, but that's really all he has to offer.


 You say Ellenberger's striking is three most overrated aspect of his game. Truth is, it might be, but even so, his striking has screen big improvements in the last fights. And his movement in the octagon is also much better than before. He doesn't look tense, nervous our anything like threat. He looks like a fighter confident in his skills, and that is something that can screw his opponents' mind/focus.

The first 2 rds he controlled the fight easily. He gave the impression he could do even more. 

His conditioning however is a but worse than I thought. Maybe it would be better flour him to lose 4-5 lbs of that muscle mass. He would still be one of the strongest WWs, but would win some agility and stamina.

All in all. He is still young, and has time to get better. 

Just train that cardio...a lot.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Great fight, but it proved to me last night that Ellenberger and Condit are a level below GSP. The only way for these guys to beat GSP is to be the first guy to catch GSP coming back from injury. So Condit would have the best chance to be the WW champ if stars align, couldve been Nick Diaz too. I dont think any of the 3 has the overall ability to hang with GSP on his best days though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Do people really like Diego?

One fight he is a drunk. Next fight he is a religious nut who is doing weird shit with a cross. He makes mean faces that just distract from his performance.

He landed like 1 shot that opened up a cut. Other than that most of his strikes come up 3 feet short. His striking is god awful. The subs he tried in round 3 had zero chance of locking in. 

Then he goes all Tito and whines about injuries. It totally takes away from you willing to fight with injuries. Why cry about it right after the fight? Him and Tito should form a tag team.

He is a tough dude with great cardio. But he sucks. His striking sucks, his subs come no where close, his wrestling is average. 

He should tone down on the mean faces. He looks like an idiot. 

Glad "the dream" lost. He should just become a punching bag for upcoming fighters.

This all said, Ellenberger didn't look great. His cardio will be an issue in a 5 round fight. He did show some good counter punching though. But many people could when your opponent is wildly swinging and coming up 2 feet short of your face.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Not a big fan of Diego's personality. The guy's just flat out weird and I'm just not a big fan of weird, quirky people (or most people in general). But at least he's a respectful guy, fights hard, thanks his opponents, and as much as I'm not a "god" person, it's good that he gives gratitude to something he believes in.

That being said I still respect the guy. Huge heart, unbelieveable determination, and he's fun to watch. Not the most skilled guy out there, but his heart, conditioning, and pace make up for it in big ways.

Ellenberger needs to brush up on his ground game and gas tank. Shields and Sanchez are both pretty easy matchups for him, I think Condit and GSP would have their way with him.

Hoping Sanchez fights Diaz's punk ass next and puts a beating on him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

^
You are genuinely obsessed with Nick Diaz. You cannot post without mentioning him.

It is sort of funny.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

^ And you can't post without trolling or making me think you should get a vasectomy.

Back on the course of the topic, I did think 'berger won the first and second rounds, but Diego took the third. I picked Diego to win honestly and it's because I know he's capable of fighting the way he did in round three and he's dangerous for anybody. Had it been five rounds I would have given the fight to Diego, but Jake won fair and square.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I got a good chuckle of Diego walking out with the cross and holding it up as if he's fighting off Satan, I believe in God and all of that good stuff but Diego's a ******* character.

He can take a hell of a punch too, Ellenberger hit him hard multiple times and he kept coming forward, hope Ellenberger can fix those cardio issues of his if he even can, he's a massive man so he may just have to deal with it. Still think he can put anyone out at 170 though.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> ^
> You are genuinely obsessed with Nick Diaz. You cannot post without mentioning him.
> 
> It is sort of funny.


You are genuinely obsessed with trolling her. It is sort of sad. 

Personally, i'd love to see Rory Mac and Diego. Probably won't happen but I think it would be a sweet fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> You are genuinely obsessed with trolling her. It is sort of sad.
> 
> Personally, i'd love to see Rory Mac and Diego. Probably won't happen but I think it would be a sweet fight.


How is saying she is obsessed with Diaz trolling?

I haven't seen her post much of anything without Diaz in it. Each time I post she will post next and say something about Diaz just to try and get me arguing with her. Shes the troll.:confused03:

It could be a Reem/JDS thread and she will find a way to bring up Diaz. Its annoying.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do people really like Diego?


 I don't really like what I know of him as a person & I definitely hate all the god crap. I really enjoy any fight he is involved in, though, so he gets a good thumbs up as an MMA fighter from me.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How is saying she is obsessed with Diaz trolling?
> 
> I haven't seen her post much of anything without Diaz in it. Each time I post she will post next and say something about Diaz just to try and get me arguing with her. Shes the troll.:confused03:
> 
> It could be a Reem/JDS thread and she will find a way to bring up Diaz. Its annoying.


Dude look in the mirror. 90% of your posts have something to do with Diaz.

The fact that Diaz and Ellenberger are in the same division and have a good chance of fighting one day is enough to bring him up in this thread. Not to mention Diaz had to put his pot headed logically devoid input on the fight. I could easily point out multiple posts where you bring up Sonnen out of no where in Diaz threads. I guess it's not okay for anyone else to do it except for you.

I think most people agree that you are also pretty obsessed with trolling Ari.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So much for Diego being finished in the first round. People should have more respect for the guy with the best chin at 170. I was correct in a sense where the longer this fight went, the advantage would go to Diego, I just wish it would have been 5 rounds. Good win for Ellenberger, but he needs to work on that cardio issue. You should train like every fight is 5 rounds and not just expect to get the knock out every fight. Especially against a guy like Diego who is known for his great chin and heart.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Injuring his right hand hurt him more than his gas tank in the third.


----------

